# Man overboard! One lucky crew member



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

This fellow was so lucky! Fell off one cruise ship was picked up by another 22 hours later!

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article214147969.html


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow!
Never give up! 
22 hours is extremely unlikely to be found but there you go.


----------

